# Most Anticipated Upcoming Games for 2016?



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 20, 2015)

What games are you looking forward to in 2016? Mine are...

- Dishonored 2
- Mario and Sonic at the Rio 2016 Olympic Games
- Sea of Thieves
- Kingdom Hearts III
- Quantum Break
- Final Fantasy 15
- Crackdown 3


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 20, 2015)

Dark Souls III.
I guess I also am looking forward to Maplestory 2.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

Mine has to be Mario and Sonic at the rio 2016 Olympic games.


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 20, 2015)

*Scheduled Releases*
Pokken Tournament: I love Pokemon. I love fighting games. Looks good to me. Also, playable Machamp? Awesome!

World of Warcraft: Legion: I'm a World of Warcraft nerd and it looks like it will be a fine expansion. Some questionable decisions seem to have been made, as ever there are, but hopefully it should be enjoyable.

Fire Emblem: Fates: Mostly so I can have firsthand experience with it before I continue to decry it alongside Awakening. Though who knows, I might like something about it at least. 


*Tentative Releases*
Yooka-Laylee: Assuming it comes out next year. I enjoyed the Banjo-Kazooie series, so it looks great.

Pokemon XY/Z/whatever they're going to be called

Shantae: Half Genie Hero: I like the Shantae series and am looking forward to the upcoming game.


----------



## Joy (Dec 20, 2015)

Persona 5!!!!!!
My body is so ready!!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 20, 2015)

1. Mass Effect Andromeda
2. Zero Escape 3
3. (if it comes out in English next year...) Danganronpa V3
4. Final Fantasy XV

In that order.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 20, 2015)

^^^ WAIT MASS EFFECT ANDROMEDA IS COMING OUT NEXT YEAR???

okay umm
1) Mass Effect Andromeda 
2) Zero Escape 
3) XCOM 2


----------



## kassie (Dec 20, 2015)

uncharted 4: a thief's end and unravel (maybe?? idk if it's coming out in 2016 for sure).


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 20, 2015)

Ahh! I can't believe I forgot Persona 5 and Pokken Tournament. Those are going to be great.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 20, 2015)

Dark Souls 3

Blade and Soul


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)

Megadimension Neptunia.. the english ps4 release.. the LE looks soo good i want to get it still i dont jav a ps4


----------



## Reindeer (Dec 21, 2015)

Dragon Quest VII and VIII on the 3DS
Deus Ex: Mankind Divided
Hyrule Warriors Legends
Twilight Princess HD (already pre-ordered)
Rise of the Tomb Raider (because I'm not stupid enough to buy an Xbone)


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 21, 2015)

The game that I'm the most excited for is Shenmue III. But that game is scheduled for december 2017. :/

For the games released next year I'd say:
Monsterboy and the Cursed Kingdom (I hope they manage to get the official Wonderboy license before release)
Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night (I don't even know if this one is scheduled for 2016)
Yooka-Laylee
Zelda WiiU


----------



## Jawile (Dec 21, 2015)

1. Crackdown 3 (hopefully no delays)
2. Cuphead
3. Hopefully a new Pokemon release
4. Zelda
5. Tom Clancy's The Division


----------



## oath2order (Dec 21, 2015)

stardew valley

firewatch

pokemon z

the fallout 4 dlc


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Dec 21, 2015)

For Nintendo, Pokken, Paper Jam (NA), and I guess Zelda Wii U. 

No Man's Sky I'm quietly hyping up as well.


----------



## GamerPaul (Dec 23, 2015)

Zelda wiiu?!?!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 23, 2015)

The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess HD


----------



## shuba (Dec 27, 2015)

overwatch, blizzard pls


----------



## Tao (Dec 28, 2015)

- Kingdom Hearts III
- Final Fantasy XIV
- Twilight Princess HD
- Zelda U
- Yooka-Laylee
- Shantae - Half Genie Hero
- Dragon Quest VIII
- Pokken Tournament
- Fire Emblem Fates

I just assume they'll all be released this year.


I think a lot of 2016 will be spent catching up on older games though!


----------



## Knopekin (Dec 28, 2015)

I am SO HYPE for Zero Time Dilemma (aka Zero Escape 3), you have no idea.



Spoiler: LOOK AT THIS.










Lunaaaaaaaa



I'm also really looking forward to seeing what Pokemon Go's about, and then spending all my money on it.


----------



## Derpykat (Dec 28, 2015)

_Hatsune Miku: Project Diva X._

_*im hyped for it.*_

*project diva is my living. i love it.*


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm sooo excited for Pokemon Go, for some reason.
I also look forward to the new Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Libra (Dec 28, 2015)

Definitely "Fire Emblem: Fates", as well as "Stella Glow" (I have it on pre-order with Amazon France; the release date is March 11, 2016). And I'm also thinking I might get "Bravely Second", depending on the reviews. ^_^


----------



## Kapriznyy (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm most looking forward to Persona 5, Dishonored 2, and all the Fire Emblem: Fates (FE:IF) stuff - both routes, the DLC route, etc. There are many more but I'm drawing a blank...


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 29, 2015)

Persona 5, I'm so ****ing hyped for it. 

Also really looking forward to Kingdom Hearts III, Pokemon Z, Uncharted 4, Danganronpa 3.


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm definitely getting Fire Emblem Fates especially since it's close to my birthday, other than that, Zero Escape 3, Bravely Second, Ace Attorney 6, and hopefully The Great Ace Attorney (Dai Gyakuten Saiban) 

The last one is what I'm hoping we'll get in 2016/2017


----------



## olivetree123 (Jan 1, 2016)

Final Fantasy XV probably, I'm so behind on game news that I have zero idea what else to look forward to


----------



## Heyden (Jan 1, 2016)

Fire Emblem Fates and Pokemon Go I guess


----------



## Dustmop (Jan 1, 2016)

Typically, I try not to get my hopes up, so I don't follow upcoming games _too_ closely. But there are a few things I'm excited for; the rest I was kinda pumped to hear about, but I'm just watching to see how they'll do and all that. Cautiously excited, I suppose, lol.

*Excite:*
Resident Evil 0 HD - yes, I pre-ordered it; yes, it releases in like 2 weeks; no, I'm not any less excited
Fallout 4 DLC
LoZ: Twilight Princess HD
Return to PopoloCrois: A Story of Seasons
Zelda Wii U
Yooka-Laylee

*Just watching:*
Dishonored 2
XCOM 2
Star Fox Zero
Pokken
Dark Souls 3
Tales of Symphonia - PC port
FF9 - PC port
DOOM
Bravely Second
Fire Emblem: Fates
Mario & Luigi: Paper Jam
The Walking Dead: Michonne
Deus Ex: Mankind Divided


----------



## Cory (Jan 1, 2016)

E.T. for the Wii U


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 1, 2016)

None so far.


----------



## Pharaoh (Jan 1, 2016)

I thought the new Mirror's Edge game was coming out this year, but I heard that it may have been bumped? Not sure. I'm not super hyped for Paper Jam, because I'm never optimistic about newer Mario games, but if it even has some resemblance to the older Paper and RPG series, I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## superheroantics (Jan 2, 2016)

Shadow Warrior 2


----------



## Silversea (Jan 2, 2016)

I can't even think of any games being released next year so uh.

Pokemon Z ?????


----------



## demoness (Jan 2, 2016)

i've been super waiting for 2016



Spoiler



Ratchet and Clank
Uncharted 4
Odin Sphere 
Gravity Rush
Horizon 
Unwravel
Firewatch
Mighty No. 9 (for better or worse)
Star Ocean 5 
Yooka-Laylee
Deus Ex 
Bravely Default 2

Tentative 2016/Maybe Not 2016:

FF15, FF7 Part 1, KH3 combo
DQ11
Ni No Kuni 2
Valkyria Remastered and Azure Revolution if they're even localized 

Interested (some I already own, but):

Nights of Azure
Witch and the Hundred Knight - PS4
Resident Evil Zero HD
Battleborn
One Piece: Burning Blood
Legend of Arsland
Tales of Berseria (being it's now a prequel to Zestiria's world it could go well like Symphonia to Phantasia... or be Tales of Re-Used Assets)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 3, 2016)

The big ones:

~ Staxel (probably won't be fully released then...)
~ Terraria for 3DS
~ Pokemon Red/Yellow/Blue in 3DS eShop
~ Pokemon Z

There are a few other games but I can't remember which ones they are


----------



## xWENDYx (Jan 4, 2016)

Dang ... I was really hoping for a new Animal Crossing on a new Nintendo platform.
Perhaps I will get surprised.


----------



## Caramelon (Jan 5, 2016)

Persona 5
Zero Escape 3
Kingdom Hearts 3
Dark Souls 3
Bravely Second


----------



## soda (Jan 5, 2016)

fallout 4: bachelor life with silent protagonist and more dialogue choices maybe no more unavoidable killing quests edition


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 5, 2016)

Kingdom Hearts III and Hyrule Warriors Legends!


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 8, 2016)

I've never played anything in the main Persona series because I lack the system for the games, but for some reason I'm very excited about Persona 5 for some reason (I still don't own the right system, by the way). 

I'm also really looking forward to Fire Emblem Fates, the new Legend of Zelda game, Hyrule Warriors Legends, and the Fire Emblem x Shin Megami Tensei crossover. I hear it's better than it comes across as so far, but I probably would have gotten it even without hearing that, haha...


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 8, 2016)

XCOM 2!??!?


----------



## radical6 (Jan 8, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> XCOM 2!??!?



dude im excited about xcom 2 but also civ 6 is coming out the same year
god damn


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 9, 2016)

wow theyre releasing a civ6 so soon after beyond earth?


----------



## radical6 (Jan 10, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> wow theyre releasing a civ6 so soon after beyond earth?



i didnt really consider beyond earth a main series civ game tbh. i didnt pick it up since i heard its only okay if you have rising tide. 

yeah i didnt expect them to release civ6 the same year as XCOM 2, jesus. but im not complaining, i just hope civ6 will have a better release than civ5. civ 5 is only fun with the dlc tbh and i dont wanna wait a year for civ 6 to be fun.


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 10, 2016)

i hope black desert online will be good but considering every mmo developer is ******** i doubt that will happen


----------



## Flaraca (Jan 11, 2016)

I am so unbelievably hyped for Persona 5 it is unreal. I've played both P3FES and P4 Golden, and both are two games that quickly made it to my top games list.


----------



## 8bit (Jan 11, 2016)

Half Life 3


----------



## kakuloo (Jan 11, 2016)

Stardew Valley

Legend of Zelda (Wii U)

The Last Guardian

Slime Rancher


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 11, 2016)

the division looks like it has potential, even tho they seem to have downgraded the gfx from the earlier gameplay footage


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 14, 2016)

I saw this video today and aside from Gravity Rush 2 being my obvious favorite, NIOH and NIER Automata both look like very promising PS4 exclusives.


----------



## Tao (Jan 15, 2016)

Horizon: Zero Dawn looks like it could be pretty good, though I'm waiting till I see more since everything so far seems like obviously staged gameplay. Hunting robot dinosaurs with a bow though, I'm pretty much sold.


Street Fighter V. I mean, it's just Street Fighter, but the fifth one. It was pretty much guaranteed I'm buying it.


And Mirror's Edge Catalyst. I thought the first Mirror's Edge was awesome, though kinda short and a little rough in places, but easily things that are solved in a sequel. I lost hope for a sequel years ago, so I was hyped that it finally got announced. It's practically the only thing from EA I'll consider bothering with.


And Gravity Rush HD. It's one of the few things I wanted to buy a Vita for, now I don't have to. If I enjoy it, then it goes without saying I'll probably look forward to Gravity Rush 2.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 16, 2016)

Persona 5, if it actually comes out this year. They've pucshed the release date back multiple times now and even once it's released, Europe will probably be waiting afterwards for our version


----------

